# Doctor Who - Returns April 23rd



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

​
The show is almost as old as me.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

In stunning SD. Hardly worth it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning HD for us...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> In stunning SD. Hardly worth it.


There are cable & Dish subs here who get BBCAHD.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I was just commiserating with my D* bros. Not being able to see Amy Pond in HD is like having to view the Mona Lisa through the bottom of a shot glass.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Woohoo, it's back! Bummer, still SD...

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Woohoo, it's back! Bummer, still SD...
> 
> - Merg


And the worst SD channel on the lineup. Will we never get it in HD? NetFlix streams a pretty good PQ for all the BBCA content using a BD player to upscale.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> NetFlix streams a pretty good PQ for all the BBCA content using a BD player to upscale.
> 
> Rich


But do I really want to wait that long to see it???

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> But do I really want to wait that long to see it???
> 
> - Merg


Probably quicker than we'll see BBCA in HD.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the Netflix streaming cycle on Dr. Who? Amazon releases a lot of HD shows next day after airing for a few bucks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> What is the Netflix streaming cycle on Dr. Who? Amazon releases a lot of HD shows next day after airing for a few bucks.


I don't quite get how they release them. Some shows appear quickly after their season is over and some you have to wait for. NF is in a transition period now, as they try to switch to more streaming, less DVD/BD by mail. We'll probably have to wait a bit to see how this all falls out.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"rich584" said:


> I don't quite get how they release them. Some shows appear quickly after their season is over and some you have to wait for. NF is in a transition period now, as they try to switch to more streaming, less DVD/BD by mail. We'll probably have to wait a bit to see how this all falls out.
> 
> Rich


With Who it's probably after the dvd set gets released.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> With Who it's probably after the dvd set gets released.


Yup, but some of the TV shows seem to get on NF awfully quick. This whole streaming situation is gonna take a while to get working so we can understand what's going on.

Rich


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Probably quicker than we'll see BBCA in HD.....:lol:
> 
> Rich


I've called DirecTV to tell them if they don't have BBCA in HD by the time Doctor Who Season 6 starts, then I'm leaving for Dish Network.

Just completely tired of D*TV and BBCA stonewalling.

G.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

garygaryj said:


> I've called DirecTV to tell them if they don't have BBCA in HD by the time Doctor Who Season 6 starts, then I'm leaving for Dish Network.
> 
> Just completely tired of D*TV and BBCA stonewalling.
> 
> G.


If it were only that easy. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, today's the big day. Did anyone see it already? HD fans can get the .mkv file as well as the regular .avi @ rlslog.net or DemonoidME.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm waiting for it to air on BBC America in ~3 hrs time...

I really hate watching things on my computer unless I missed the airing and have to seek it out.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, without giving away spoilers, it certainly DID live up to the billing of opening up with a shocker of a plot twist.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

djlong said:


> Well, without giving away spoilers, it certainly DID live up to the billing of opening up with a shocker of a plot twist.


Wow!

- Merg


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

BBC America can bite my left one. "Limited commercial interruption" my ass. ONE sponsor shooting ads at me EVERY 6 minutes is not "limited". Horrible choices for where to insert the ads, lousy editing...they had weeks to prepare for this, MONTHS and it was awful. Nauseating. 

They drove me right back to downloading the BBC UK versions online.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't even know how they choose when to break for commercial on some of the British shows... since they are developed for non-commercial British TV... they don't necessarily have planned breaks in the action.

US shows know about commercials and tend to develop the plot in chunks leading into a commercial break.

There are always exceptions of course... but the commercial breaks are going to be awkward.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

{Xposted from DigitalHomeCA}

Article on the 'Nets finally getting a clue and having shows (Dr. Who in particular) debuting simultaneously worldwide to combat file sharing.

NY Times on Dr. Who US premiere.

Of course this won't have much of an impact for the fans who are techno-literate and have "Cut the Cord", so to speak. There is an HD feed in the US, at least.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, I used to be able to say that I got the Doctor months before others on these shores. Now it's down to hours.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

...and as much of a WTF?!?!? moment that opened part 1,....

YOU WON'T BELIEVE what you see at the end of Part 2!!!! Holy Spit!!!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow. That's a heck of an ending.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

This week's episode on BBCA will be delayed one week.

ETA: The BBC broadcast isn't affected, according to the .co.uk site. Expect mass downloads this Saturday.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Finally got sick of watching this in SD on D* so I rigged up my iPad to my TV and watch the D/Ls from iTunes in HD. HUGE difference. Amy in HD--she's bigger on the inside.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Art7220 said:


> This week's episode on BBCA will be *delayed one week*.
> 
> ETA: The BBC broadcast isn't affected, according to the .co.uk site. Expect mass downloads this Saturday.


Had me scratching my head earlier.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dr. Who BBC1 LiveStream deleted.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Re: 5-25 message. My head wasn't in the right place. Just noticed that.

Yes, I like the show too.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Can somebody explain what's going on? Are they about to kill off this actor after next week's show when they kill him off? That's not a spoiler since the show has been dealing with his future and inevitable demise all season. But does this have to do with Matt Smith leaving the show? Hate to lose Amy Pond, but they seem to be dumping her as well.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am a long time Dr fan but I am not so fond of this current mess. ron


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Can somebody explain what's going on? Are they about to kill off this actor after next week's show when they kill him off? That's not a spoiler since the show has been dealing with his future and inevitable demise all season. But does this have to do with Matt Smith leaving the show? Hate to lose Amy Pond, but they seem to be dumping her as well.


Well if you watched the first episode of the season you see that when he gets killed he doesn't have time to regenerate so I doubt this is about getting rid of Matt Smith.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

So it's the end of the entire franchise?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maruuk said:


> So it's the end of the entire franchise?


No...

They are just going to pull a stunt, do an end-around and undo that event, and call it clever.

Count me amongst the longtime (all the way back to 1963 episodes) fan that likes the actor Matt Smith, but does not like the tone and plot (or lack thereof) of the recent series.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hm, did a little research and it looks like it's maybe coming back next year with Smith, but with a limited number of eps because the producer is working on a Sherlock Holmes series at the same time. BBC is being very cagey about committing to anything here.

Also the publicly announced (no spoiler, it's out there) teaser from the BBC about this Sat's finale tells us that "a tardis regular will die in the first 20 minutes."

Well, we already SAW the doctor die at the lake in a previous ep so how can it be him? Please make it Rory! Can't stand that guy, a total zero, and he ruins all the sexual tension between doc and Amy.

Also, in this last ep, weren't they awfully clear that Amy loves the doc and wants to marry HIM and that Rory was just this *********-in-waiting, a weak consolation prize? "Stop waiting, Amy!" and all that. Of course the doc is married to Amy's daughter...awk-ward.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Count me in the line of people that DO NOT like Moffett's writing or Matt's acting. I think Matt could be better if it were not for Steven Moffett's terrible writing. So hard to comprehend the story lines. I'll continue to watch however. It's like watching a car wreck. It's a terrible thing to watch but you can't stop.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree--the plotlines and story logic are often baffling or so odd they barely make sense. If they don't bring Amy back I am so outa here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Count me in the line of people that DO NOT like Moffett's writing or Matt's acting.


The problem isn't Moffat's writing, he's been writing for Doctor Who since the show came back in 2005 and no one has complained until now. The problem is Matt Smith. I'm not a fan of his. It might help if maybe he took som Ritalin or something. He's too spastic.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Moffat only wrote a handful of episodes before taking over as showrunner for series 5 onward. The episodes he wrote before were better, in my opinion, because he didn't have complete control... he had a showrunner that reigned him in from going too off the rails.

But now that Moffat runs the show... not only are his episodes off the rails, but he isn't holding back the other writers either... so everybody gets a free for all.

As for Matt Smith... I honestly think he has been working his butt off to save the poor scripts. Without Smith, I wouldn't keep watching. Seriously. he and Arthur Darville (Rory) save some of the horrible plotlines with their acting on the show. Karen is pretty, but she is just sort of there and really doesn't get much to do except stand and look pretty most of the time...

I found myself increasingly losing interest over the course of this series.

I kind of wish they would change up the showrunner, but I fear Matt Smith might go as well... and I like him, I just don't like the direction of the show since Moffat has taken over.

Probably the worst aspect of the show is how clever it *thinks* it is... which makes it like an annoying person you know that not only is wrong BUT is arrogant in his wrongness... that's Doctor Who now... it constantly yells from the TV "look at me, I'm clever" whilst not being clever at all.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's like running into a Mensa member at a party and they start solving unsolicited complex word puzzles for you. Dr. Who gets killed by Amy's daughter who is actually Dr. Who's wife in a spacesuit in a lake. Dr. Who...who cares?

Amy can stand around looking pretty in those skimpy skirts all she likes.

River...ugh.


----------

